# Female Molly bullying another female?



## cjmaddy (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi I have two female mollys - one black and one white. The black female molly has started to constantly chase the the white female. The white molly is now hiding at the back of the aquarium - I assume as she is stressed / worn out. Looking at the fins they definitely both look female so I'm sure its not a male chasing a female. I have no other mollys in the tank - any suggestions on what's going on? I have had them a few days and this chasing behaviour has started today.


----------



## marshallsea (Apr 30, 2012)

cjmaddy said:


> Hi I have two female mollys - one black and one white. The black female molly has started to constantly chase the the white female. The white molly is now hiding at the back of the aquarium - I assume as she is stressed / worn out. Looking at the fins they definitely both look female so I'm sure its not a male chasing a female. I have no other mollys in the tank - any suggestions on what's going on? I have had them a few days and this chasing behaviour has started today.


Ive had the same problem with platys. I have found the male/female ratio of 1 male to 2 females is very important to peace in the tank. Adding 1 male should solve your problem.


----------



## marshallsea (Apr 30, 2012)

How big is your tank? How long has your tank been running? How many and what type of fish do you have?


----------



## cjmaddy (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi - the tank has been running since Tuesday. I got the fish on Friday - I have two mollys and one male fighting fish. The white molly has now just died :-( though the fighting fish and the black molly are both fine.


----------



## cjmaddy (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh and the tank is 15 litres


----------



## marshallsea (Apr 30, 2012)

cjmaddy said:


> Oh and the tank is 15 litres


Mollies will rapidly outgrow that tank. 

Are you aware of the cycling process? Im new to all of this and hopefully someone with more experience will help you with fish stocking for your tank and get you filled in on cycling. Somewhere in this forum are articles on cycling.


----------



## marshallsea (Apr 30, 2012)

cjmaddy said:


> Hi - the tank has been running since Tuesday. I got the fish on Friday - I have two mollys and one male fighting fish. The white molly has now just died :-( though the fighting fish and the black molly are both fine.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

People seem to think that it's only males that get aggressive with each other, and that's just not the case. Female on female aggression is common with many kinds of fish.

15 liters is only big enough for the betta. It would be best to return the remaining molly.

It is imperative that you learn about the nitrogen cycle.


----------



## Stormfish (Apr 30, 2012)

cjmaddy said:


> Hi - the tank has been running since Tuesday. I got the fish on Friday - I have two mollys and one male fighting fish. The white molly has now just died :-( though the fighting fish and the black molly are both fine.


1. You need to cycle your tank.

2. Fighting fish and Mollies are not compatible. It's one or the other. Since the tank is only 4 gallons, I strongly recommend you return the Molly to the pet store and just keep a single betta (fighter in there). Although, even 4 gallons is a bit small for the one fish.


----------

